# Long distance casting



## BULLRED (Nov 5, 2004)

ok,this may sound crazy, but here it goes..... I've been down to the HI area for at least 20 years now pier and surf fishing. It always seems I will run across someone who will tell me,after I have waded out to cast,that they know someone that can cast that far if not farther without getting their feet wet. What I want to know is...where are these people??? I want to learn how to long distance cast,but I don't want some video etc. I learn better first hand. I want a demo in person.Is there a long distance school or casting competition that I can check out somewhere???






"you shoulda been here yesterday"


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I had some exposure to certified long casters last year. I was wading out to the second bar and casting and while out there, one of those guys fishing next to me cast from the beach and his sinker hit about 20 yards farther than mine did. I can now stand on the beach (unless there's a 20 mph south wind) and consistently cast 100+ yards. That's with 10' and 11' rods and Garcia 7000 reels. I can cast almost that far with a Penn 209 on a 9' rod.

One good source for instruction is Jerry Valentine from Crystal Beach. He's a national champ. [email protected]. Also, check out breakawayusa.com for good info.

Good luck


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Jerry is a world class caster, but I don't think he(I may be wrong on this) was ever national champion. He was on a world champion casting team though. The national casting champion that fishes HI quite a bit is Big Lou. He has held the National title 12 times and held the National record for longest cast numerous times. I saw Lou hit a 812 (it wasn't a record either) foot cast last year at the Crystal Beach tourney Jerry has every year. Lou also won the world casting event that the SFCCI http://www.sfcci.org/cgi-local/sfcci.cgi? held in Corpus this year. Lou is also the man that is famous for casting over the Astodome.
Either Jerry or Lou can teach most people a lot about casting, if they will listen to what is being taught.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

You're probably right Gundoctor. I just knew Jerry was a champ. I recently saw on the Breakaway discussion board that he offered his services to someone else asking about casting instructions.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Long casting for bull reds or other critters past out there:

Most folks use too big a reel, too limber a rod, too heavy a line, a level wind, and a big bait rig that is not very aerodynamic and wonder why they do not cast as far. It's a system not just one thing.

Get a good rod and reel, learn to load the rod up with an off-the ground cast and work up. Buy some Breakaway clip down rigs till you learn to make them for yourself.

If it was me today this is would I would get one of thes erods depending on my application:

10-6 Breakway with Penn 525Mag or Daiwa GW-Z20SHW load with 20# Stren with end 10-ft of line doubled for shock leader. Use with finger mullet shrimp and/or fish bites with 3 oz skinker.

11-9 Breakway with Diawa GW-Z30SHW or Penn GS535 loaded with 20# Stren with 30-ft of 80# mono as shock leader. Use with above or bigger cut baits with 6 oz sinker.

Remember your rig and baits must weigh less than skinker for the best aerodymanics .

There are some cheaper Chinese made rods by Tica and Ocean Master that are fairly good rods. The 10-ft light and the 12-heavy rods could replace the Breakway rods until you are ready to move you to a better blank.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I totally agree with Flakman!

Might I also add that you should drive the beach and find where the first bar runs close.

I have caught numerous bullreds and sharks from casting from the dry sand. I seldom wade through the first gut anymore. I have done well in places like the back side of a bar where the breakers are beginning to form. I have actually been surprised of the fish I have caught in what seems to be too shallow water. I believe this is actually a feeding zone for fish. More so than in the middle of the gut.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I never got wet to catch the shark pictured. This is one of those deals where I casted the bait, but my friend reels in the fish.LOL! I was on totally dry sand when I cast this bait.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

SurfRunner,

Just to clarify. I take it you don't mean the other side of the wade cut when you say "the first bar." I'm a walker - in that I have to walk my bait out as far as possible cause I can only cast 50-75 yards at best. How far are you casting? I understand you find spots where the first bar is closer to the shore. But from the shore it generally is a good through - especially if you are using big baites.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Zen Daddy,

I am talking about the bar you wade to when you cross the first gut. I am only casting 50 - 75 yards as well, since that is practical with leader, bait, and all. I used to wade and cast but learned I really don't need to, but once in a while I have to. It depends on the beach I am fishing. 

The more secluded a beach is, the closer they will come. The more crowded it is, they'll tend to shy away from it. This isn't always true, but it is what I found to be more consitant. I used to fish Galveston Island and Surfside a lot, but haven't been consistent on catching sharks with cast baits. You have to yak a bait to consistantly get 5 and 6 footers there. Good cast bait action for sharks generally gets more constant from Quintana, southward.

And yes, the baits are small. The head section of a medium sized whiting or mullet is about the size baits I cast. 5 and 6 foot blacktips and bullsharks will often take a bait that small....even smaller, as the one pictured did.


----------



## sharkslayer (Jul 28, 2004)

its not always true that the bigger sharks are farther out. there has been 13 foot sharks caught in between the first and second sandbar. 5 and 6 footers come in close a lot to. even when theres lots of people i have still seen big sharks swimming close to shore. one case i do think the sharks come in real close is when the water is real choppy or real muddy. if the water is clear they go father out but IMHO you could still catch big sharks in close.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

This is something that I have been developing as well ,allot is the mind as well as equipment, and a body helps,I beachfish(equipment)for physical & mental relief & stimulation & casting a weight & bait 450ft. gives me a little bit of a rush,I am 5ft.10in. 160lbs.wet, I can (have)gone months without casting and first test(100ft. tape )is about 360ft.and after a few hours a groove starts,plumb,out,back,fly.I have 8 different rods 8 different reels for beachfishing, this represents the majority,5 revolving, 3 fixed.


----------



## BULLRED (Nov 5, 2004)

ok, so where and when is the next casting competition???? I wanna see the masters work it firsthand.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Either check with Jerry Valentine, or check Breakawayusa.com


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

As of October 29, 2004 the next tournament is in March. Tournaments and dates as follows. May be subject to change.

March 12th & 13th Corpus Christi Open and Texas Championships to be held in Argenta 
 
October 8th & 9th Jerry Valentine Classic location TBA at a later date

October 15th & 16th SFCCI Worlds to be held in Argenta


----------



## BULLRED (Nov 5, 2004)

Argenta??? where in the world is that????


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

What are the rules concerning hardware/tackle. What is permitted and not permitted???
I may have something for you!


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

BULLRED said:


> Argenta??? where in the world is that????


Argenta is about 10-12 miles north of Mathis, Texas on FM888 about 2 miles east of I37.


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> What are the rules concerning hardware/tackle. What is permitted and not permitted???
> I may have something for you!


Here are the basics:

*RODS: **There shall be no restriction upon length or material.* 

*GUIDES: **There shall be not less than 3 guides plus tip ring on rods and the running line shall be threaded through each guide when casting.* 

*REELS: **Any reel may be used, as long as it possible to fish with that reel.* 

*RUNNING LINE: **To be minimum of 0.28mm *

*CASTING LEADER : **To be high visibility/fluorescent and minimum 0.75mm with a minimum of 8 wraps around the reel. *

*CASTING WEIGHTS: **Only weights supplied by the SFCCI to be used. To be fixed to leader via a split oval. *

*For more info here is the club website:*

http://www.sfcci.org/index.htm


----------

